# ASM handbooks just take alook



## م/محمد لطفي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

Asm Handbook: Corrosion : Fundamentals, Testing, and Protection (ASM Handbook)
Author: (ASM Handbook)
ISBN: 0871707055
Publisher: ASM International
URL: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/0871707055
Pages: 1135 pages


Summary:
ASM Handbook, Vol. 13A: Corrosion: Fundamentals, Protection and Prevention 
The purpose of ASM Handbook, Volume 13A: Corrosion: Fundamentals, Testing, and Protection is to help engineers and designers understand corrosion so that they can solve existing corrosion problems and prevent future ones. It should be the first book you select when researching a corrosion problem. The coverage of the volume has been completely revised to ensure that it is the most comprehensive, practical, and up-to-date resource available. Each article is indexed to other appropriate sections of the Handbook, and each provides a road map to the thousands of individual bibliographical references that were used to compile the information.


http://mihd.net/8zraet
http://mihd.net/4qjx1h


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*ASM Handbook Composites Volume 21*

Title: ASM Handbook Composites Volume 21 

Author: Steven L. Donaldson / Daniel B. Miracle 

URL: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?path=ASIN/0871707039

ISBN: 0871707039 

Publisher: ASM International 

Book Binding: Hardcover 

Price: $220.00 

Average Customer Review: N/A 

Category: Engineering - General 
Engineering - Mechanical
General
Handbooks, manuals, etc
Material Science
Materials science
Metals
Reference
Science/Mathematics
Technology
Technology & Industrial Arts 

Edition: 10th edition (December 2001)

Language: English 

Format: PDF 

Pages: 1100 pages 

Size: 97MB 

Summary: ASM Handbook, Vol. 21: Composites 
ASM Handbook, Volume 21: Composites provides a comprehensive, practical, and reliable source of technical knowledge, engineering data and supporting information for composite materials. This handbook is intended to be a resource volume for non-specialists who are interested in gaining a practical working knowledge of the capabilities and applications of composite materials. Thus, coverage emphasizes well-qualified and useful information for materials that can be produced in quantities and product forms of engineering significance. The full range of information of importance to the practical technologist is provided in this volume, including forms and properties of constituent materials, mechanics and design, processing, post-processing and assembly, testing and analysis, quality control, testing and certification, properties and performance, maintenance and repair, failure analysis, recycling and disposal, and applications








http://mihd.net/4ivdlt

http://depositfiles.com/files/351674


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*Metals Handbook: Machining*

SBN: 0871700220
Title: Metals Handbook: Machining
Author: American Society for Metals 
Publisher: ASM International
Publication Date: 1989-03
Number Of Pages: 944

http://mihd.net/kx0f39
http://mihd.net/a94onq 

:14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14:


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

ISBN: 0871703858
Title: Fatigue and Fracture (Asm Handbook)
Author: 
Publisher: ASM International
Publication Date: 1997-01
Number Of Pages: 1057
Average Amazon Rating: 5.0


Book Description
ASM Handbook, Vol. 19: Fatigue and Fracture

You'll learn about fatigue and fracture from both the fundamental and practical standpoint. It's the essential data necessary for you to make informed decisions on alloy design and material selection. You'll also gain valuable insight into fracture control, life assessment, and failure analysis


http://mihd.net/n0q51t


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

ASM Metals Handbook, Vol. 14: Forming and Forging (#06360G)
Author: Joseph R. Davis / S. L. Semiatin / American Society for Metals
ISBN: 0871700204
Publisher: ASM International
URL: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/0871700204
Pages: 978 pages


Summary:
ASM Handbook, Vol. 14: Forming and Forging 
Provides an in-depth review of a number of processes recently introduced or that have come into acceptance such as radial, rotary (orbital), precision, powder, and isothermal/hot-die forging. Plus superplastic sheet forming, and abrasive waterjet and laser cutting. New materials in this book (containing 1,200 illustrations and 250 tables) pertains to the development of thermomechanical processing, particularly with regard to aerospace alloys, and the development of concepts and tests to determine metal workability/formability relationships.


MiHD download

size: 52.84 MB

http://mihd.net/p5ovcu


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

ISBN: 0871703866
Title: Asm Handbook: Materials Selection and Design (Asm Handbook)
Author: 
Publisher: ASM International
Publication Date: 1997-12
Number Of Pages: 901


http://mihd.net/0nhvga


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

Book Properties 
ISBN: 0871707047
Title: Asm Handbook: Failure Analysis and Prevention (ASM Handbook)
Author: W. T. Becker R. J. Shipley 
Publisher: American Society for Metals
Publication Date: 2002-07
Number Of Pages: 1164
Average Amazon Rating: 

Editorial Description 
ASM Handbook, Vol. 11: Failure Analysis and Prevention If you are a manufacturing engineer, component designer, a materials failure analyst, or if you have a general interest in the nature and prevention of engineering failures, you will be interested in the new and substantial revision of ASM Handbook, Volume 11, Failure Analysis and Prevention. The new Volume 11, with a focus on the root causes of failure, describes the principles, practices, and analytical techniques of failure analysis, so ...read whole description

http://mihd.net/pqmbod
http://mihd.net/nxgy8c


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

Book Properties 
ISBN: 0871703815
Title: Asm Handbook: Alloy Phase Diagrams (Asm Handbook)
Author: ASM 
Publisher: ASM International
Publication Date: 1992-12
Number Of Pages: 512
Average Amazon Rating: 

Editorial Description 
ASM Handbook, Vol. 03: Alloy Phase Diagrams The book also contains more than 1,000 binary disgrams, each plotted in weight percent (with atomic percent as an auxiliary scale) and accompanied by a table of crystallographic data. A binary alloy index lists all 20,779 systems and gives the most recent source for information about each. It also contains about 300 ternary diagrams, also plotted in a weight scale. The appendices include the melting and boiling points of the elements, their allotropi ...read whole description


http://mihd.net/gtebjm


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

Asm Handbook: Powder Metal Technologies and Applications (Asm Handbook)
Author: (Asm Handbook)
ISBN: 0871703874
Publisher: ASM International
URL: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/0871703874
Pages: 1146 pages


Summary:
ASM Handbook, Vol. 07: Powder Metal Technologies 
Your single source for practical engineering information on sintering practices, tool design, P/M metallography, dimensional control, part design, powders, binders, lubricants, and the processing, properties, and performance of P/M materials in different production technologies and applications.

http://mihd.net/c5wdut


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

Asm Handbook: Metallography And Microstructures (ASM Handbook)
Author: (ASM Handbook)
ISBN: 0871707063
Publisher: ASM International
URL: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/0871707063
Pages: 1184 pages


Summary:
Metallography and Microstructures, Volume 9 of the ASM Handbook, is an essential reference for anyone who specifies, performs, monitors, evaluates, or uses metallurgical analyses for production quality control, research, or educational training. The new edition is a comprehensive reference that features over 30 new articles with substantive updates on metallographic techniques and microstructural interpretation. Expanded and new coverage includes: 
>New articles on field metallography, digital imaging, and quantitative image analysis, quantitative metallography, and color metallography 
>All-new articles on the metallography and microstructural interpretation of cast irons, carbon and low-alloy steels, aluminum alloys, precious-metal alloys, titanium alloys, ceramics, and thermal spray coatings 
>Substantially revised articles on metallography and microstructural interpretation of tool steels, stainless steels, copper alloys, powder metallurgy alloys, and cemented carbides 
>Hundreds of new micrographs throughout the volume 
>More integrated in-text citation of micrograph images with respect to discussions on preparation techniques and alloy metallurgy 
>Updated coverage on specimen-preparation techniques for both manual methods and semi-automatic machines 
>Practical coverage on sectioning and specimen extraction 
>New and revised articles on structures from solidification and solid-state transformations 
>Laboratory safety guide 
>New expanded color section 
Metallography and Microstructures is an essential reference for anyone with an interest in the analysis of metals.


http://mihd.net/k8u9t6
http://mihd.net/p60lz8
http://mihd.net/0s1bp7


----------



## islam2a (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا جزيلا لك
على الكتب الرائعة*


----------



## Khalidmh (5 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الكتب القيمة ولكن...
لا اعرف كيف انزله من الموقع http://mihd.net/
رجاء المساعدة


----------



## eng_game3 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يا ابو لطفي علي الحلاوه دي اشطه يا مان


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (7 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على هذا الموقع
بصراحة كتب مفيدة جدا جدا
مش قادرين نعبرلك عن شكرنا
thanxxxxxx


----------



## Brave Heart (8 نوفمبر 2006)

و الله أتحفتنا يا باشمهندس
أنا نفسي في الكتب من زمان
بارك الله فيك


----------



## NAK (8 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ألف شكر لك من رد علي مشاركتي وبالنسبه لمن يسال عن التحميل من mihd
تضغط علي لينك الكتاب يفتح لك صفحه الموقع وتبحث في الصفحه كلمه download

وبعد ما تضغط عليها هيطلع لك لينك مباشر للكتاب تضغط عليه وتبدا التحميل مباشره


----------



## alking22 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووؤر


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

ISBN: 0871700220
Title: ASM Handbook, Volume 16: Machining (Asm Handbook)
Author: ASM (American Society for Metals)
Publisher: ASM International
Publication Date: 1989-03
Number Of Pages: 944


http://mihd.net/kx0f39
http://mihd.net/a94onq


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

ISBN: 0871700239
Title: ASM Handbook, Volume 17: Nondestructive Evaluation and Quality Control (Asm Handbook)
Author: ASM (American Society for Metals)
Publisher: ASM International
Publication Date: 1989-10
Number Of Pages: 795

http://mihd.net/lav9xo
or
http://depositfiles.com/files/353342


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

ISBN: 0871703807
Title: ASM Handbook, Volume 18: Friction, Lubrication, and Wear Technology (Asm Handbook)
Author: ASM (American Society for Metals)
Publisher: ASM International
Publication Date: 1992-07
Number Of Pages: 942

http://mihd.net/k5oejc


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

ISBN: 0871700212
Title: Asm Handbook: Casting (Asm Handbook)
Author: D. M. Stefanescu ASM
Publisher: ASM International
Publication Date: 1988-07
Number Of Pages: 937

Book Description
ASM Handbook, Vol. 15: Casting

Gives you a thorough, yet easy-to-understand introduction to the principles of composition control, gas evolution in melts and inclusion-forming reactions, as well as the basic concepts of crystal growth and solidification that aids you with interpretation of structures. This volume discusses casting, molding and coremaking practices in a series of articles that describe the basic steps and equipment associated with each process, along with their advantages, limitations, and applications. Each article is preceded by a review of the manufacture, design and selection of patterns 


http://mihd.net/yn9up8


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

ISBN: 0871700182
Title: Metals Handbook: Fractography (Asm Handbook)
Author: Kathleen Mills ASM
Publisher: ASM International
Publication Date: 1989-11
Number Of Pages: 517

Book Description
ASM Handbook, Vol. 12: Fractography
Provides engineers with enhanced capability for recognizing and interpreting the various features of a fracture, enabling you to perform improved failure analyses and to better determine the relationship of the fracture mode to the microstructure 

http://mihd.net/r1qc9g 

or

http://depositfiles.com/files/353331


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

ISBN: 0871700166
Title: ASM Handbook, Volume 10: Materials Characterization (Asm Handbook)
Author: ASM 
Publisher: ASM International
Publication Date: 1989-11
Number Of Pages: 761

http://mihd.net/i1mz5k

or
http://depositfiles.com/files/353327


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

Book Description
ASM Handbook, Vol. 08: Mechanical Testing and Evaluation

This newly revised and comprehensive ASM Handbook contains over 50 all-new articles plus newly revised updates on standard test methods for tensile, compressive, shear, hardness, creep, fatigue, and fracture-toughness properties. Expanded coverage also includes new articles on surface wear testing, adhesion testing, nanomechanical testing, Hopkinson bar techniques, dynamic indentation testing, fatigue testing, residual-stress measurements, and extensive new coverage on the mechanical testing of engineering components such as gears, bearings, fasteners, adhesive-bonded joints, piping, and welds.

Book Info
Provides up-to-date information on mechanical testing for metals, plastics, ceramics, and composites. Covers all of the basics, as well as all of the various methods for indentation testing and mechanical testing if components such as gears, bearings, welds, adhesive joints, and other such items. Previous edition: c1984. DLC: Metals--Handbooks, manuals, etc 

http://mihd.net/s2hvml
or
http://depositfiles.com/files/353320


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

ISBN: 0871703823
Title: Asm Handbook: Welding, Brazing, and Soldering (Asm Handbook)
Author: Kelly Ferjutz Joseph R. Davis
Publisher: ASM International
Publication Date: 1994-01
Number Of Pages: 1299

Book Description
ASM Handbook, Vol. 06: Welding, Brazing and Soldering

Volume 6 is the most comprehensive reference book ever produced on the major joining technologies and their applications to engineered materials--90% of its *******s are totally new to the ASM Handbook Series. With over 500 illustrations and 400 tables, this book includes practical advice on consumable selection and procedure development, as well as joining fundamentals 


http://mihd.net/htf2cz

or
http://depositfiles.com/files/353316


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

ISBN: 087170384X
Title: ASM Handbook, Volume 5: Surface Engineering (Asm Handbook)
Author: ASM 
Publisher: ASM International
Publication Date: 1994-12
Number Of Pages: 1056
Average Amazon Rating: 5.0


http://mihd.net/78pfx0 

or
http://z06.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=10761 

or
http://mihd.net/5rlp6a

or
http://depositfiles.com/files/353314


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

ISBN: 0871703793
Title: ASM Handbook, Volume 4: Heat Treating (Asm Handbook)
Author: ASM 
Publisher: ASM International
Publication Date: 1991-06
Number Of Pages: 1012

http://mihd.net/3clxoh

or
http://depositfiles.com/files/353312


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

ISBN: 0871703777
Title: ASM Handbook Volume 1: Properties and Selection: Irons, Steels, and High-Performance Alloys (06181)
Author: Rudolf Steiner American Society for Metals 
Publisher: ASM International
Publication Date: 1990-04-01
Number Of Pages: 1063

http://mihd.net/upac96 

or
http://mihd.net/epqb2x


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

ISBN: 0871703785
Title: ASM Handbook, Volume 2: Properties and Selection : Nonferrous Alloys and Special-Purpose Materials (Asm Handbook)
Author: ASM 
Publisher: ASM International
Publication Date: 1990-11
Number Of Pages: 1328

http://z06.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=10733 
or
http://mihd.net/s4tf2l
or
http://depositfiles.com/files/353303


----------



## a_tawfik2006 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

جــــــــــــــزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (11 نوفمبر 2006)

ايه يا جماعه الموضوع مش مهم للدرجه دي الف شكر لك من رد في المشاركه


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (12 نوفمبر 2006)

يا م محمد لطفي
بعد ما عملت تحميل للملفات المضغوطة لم استطع فك الضغط مع اني صبرت عليها كثيرا لان 
احجامها 95 ميجا لكل واحدة
وعددها 3 ملفات
ساعدنا تكفااااااااااا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (14 نوفمبر 2006)

كتاب أيه بالضبط أرجو التوضيح


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

volume 16
and
volume 9
و لك كل الشكر


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 نوفمبر 2006)

الروابط ان شاء الله تعمل ما عليك الا ان تحاول تغيير نسخه بنامج الضاغط ووفقك الله


----------



## siffien (25 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخ محمد وجزاك الله الف خير مااعرف كيف اشكرك الا ان موقع التحميل لا يدعم برامج التحميل مثل الداونلود اكسيليريتور بس نحاول ننزلها باي طريقة مشكور اخي ماقصرت بشي
والجزء 13 انت واضع volume 13a بدون الvolume 13 ياريت اذا عندك لنك للفوليوم 13 ان توضعه للتحميل ايضا وتكون اتممت الفضل ولك جزيل الشكر بكل الاحوال


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (25 نوفمبر 2006)

siffien قال:


> شكرا اخ محمد وجزاك الله الف خير مااعرف كيف اشكرك الا ان موقع التحميل لا يدعم برامج التحميل مثل الداونلود اكسيليريتور بس نحاول ننزلها باي طريقة مشكور اخي ماقصرت بشي
> والجزء 13 انت واضع volume 13a بدون الvolume 13 ياريت اذا عندك لنك للفوليوم 13 ان توضعه للتحميل ايضا وتكون اتممت الفضل ولك جزيل الشكر بكل الاحوال





http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35779


----------



## siffien (25 نوفمبر 2006)

majdi قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35779


 
الف شكر استاذ مجدي على الاهتمام والرد جزاك الله الف خير يارب العالمين

لكن الموضوع المشار اليه ايضا يحوي الجزء 13a بدون وجود الجزء 13
اذا كان لديك اي لنك للجزء 13 ارجو افادتنا وشكرا جزيلا لك اخي


----------



## م. بندر أبو النصر (30 نوفمبر 2006)

الف الف شكر يا بش مهندس محمد
الله يجزاك الف خير


----------



## emshaker (25 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هالموضوع ونرجوا التواصل فى هذا الامر ان كان هناك اصدرات اخرى حديثة
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد مضر (26 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخ محمد لطفي


----------



## عبدالله محمود طالب (5 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجزيك الخير


----------



## يسري عبدالمجيد (16 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله الف الف خير....


----------



## جاسر (19 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جـــزاكـــ الله خــيـــر وأصلح لك 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## mohamed rafeek (20 فبراير 2007)

أحبكم جميعا فى الله


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 فبراير 2007)

مبارك اخى محمد لطفى ... انت بتغيب شويه وتاتى بما هو قوى


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله أخي علي هذه الملاطفه الرائعه ولكنها ظروف أرجو منكم الدعاء


----------



## mofak (26 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ولكن لا نعرف كيف التنزيل من الموقع


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (27 أبريل 2007)

بعد الضغط علي اللينك الخاص بالكتاب اللذي تريده تقوم بالضغط علب Request download 
بعد ذللك يظهر لك لينك الداون في يسار الصقحه وشكرا


----------



## نايف علي (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

دائماً في مواضيعك مبدك

جزاك الله خير


----------



## طالب رضى الله (28 أبريل 2007)

يا رجل جزاك الله بكل حرف في هذه الكتب الخير الوفير الكثير في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## عاطف أبو القاسم (13 مارس 2009)

*الروابط لا تعمل*

شكرا على مجهودك يا أخي, و لكن المشكلة أن الملفات قد حذفت من المواقع التي تم تحميلها عليها.
برجاء رفعها على مواقع أخرى و شكرا


----------



## fmharfoush (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك يا أخي, و لكن المشكلة أن الملفات قد حذفت من المواقع التي تم تحميلها عليها.


----------



## ductlator (23 أبريل 2009)

أخى الكريم عندك asme ابو بلاش ومشكوور على مجهودك


----------



## nachite (23 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء رفع الكتب مرة أخرى
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (24 أبريل 2009)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> sbn: 0871700220
> title: Metals handbook: Machining
> author: American society for metals
> publisher: Asm international
> ...


الأخ م / محمد لطفي .. أشكر لكم جهودكم المتميزة , و أنوه الى أن الملفات غير موجودة file not found..


----------



## سامح الصغير (11 مايو 2009)

ممكن لو عندك ASM Volume 11


----------



## ابو محمود (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا بس انا كل ما ادخل على لينك يقول
file not found
ممكن تجدد الروابط


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (3 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (19 مارس 2010)

جميع الروابط لا تعمل الرجاء التأكد00000مع التقدير


----------



## محمود التوربينى (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------

